# Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana



## sandmagic (21. März 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,
hat irgendjemand schon mal was vom Bilancino bzw. Lago di Toskana gehört?
Bin wahrscheinlich im September dort und würde vielleicht gerne ein bischen angeln. Oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwo Informationen zum Angeln in der nördlichen Toskana (Mugello)?
Gruß und DANKE!


----------



## sandmagic (17. August 2006)

*AW: Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana*

Die Infos der Touri-Info in Florenz waren nicht besonders umfangreich. Brauche ich in Italien eine Bootslizenz? Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich an Infos aus irgendwelchen italienischen Foren herankomme bzw. hat jemand vielleicht einen direkten Draht nach Italien? Mein Italienisch geht leider nicht über den halben Inhalt der Speisekarte einer Pizzaria hinaus#c 
Danke!


----------



## drogba (17. August 2006)

*AW: Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana*

ne bis 25 ps kanste ohen schein fahren!wer suchet der findet : *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]REGOLAMENTO PER LA PESCA 
              NELL'INVASO DI BILANCINO[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]a                cura della Provincia di Firenze e 
              del Comune di Barberino di Mugello
[/FONT][/FONT]dd
**[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]LEGGE                REGIONALE 25 DEL 24 APRILE 1984[/FONT]* 
*ART. 1**
              Principi generali*​ Il presente regolamento è finalizzato alla razionale gestione delle risorse ittiche presenti nelle acque dell'invaso di Bilancino. 
E' finalizzato altresì ad assicurare a tutti i cittadini la corretta fruibilità dei beni insostituibili ed irriproducibili costituiti dalla fauna ittica e dagli ambienti naturali.
*ART. 2
              Esercizio della pesca*​ Ogni pescatore può effettuare l'esercizio della pesca utilizzando fino ad un massimo di due canne. Sono altresì consentite una o due ancorette.
Ciascun pescatore può inoltre utilizzare oltre la ciambella (belly boat), imbarcazioni a remi o dotate di motore elettrico.
Il Limite della pasturazione è stabilito in massimo due chilogrammi totali. E' fatto divieto di utilizzare pesce vivo o morto come esca.
*ART. 3
              Documenti per esercitare la pesca*​ Al fine di consentire un opportuno monitoraggio delle catture, delle presenze dei pescatori e di ogni elemento utile a perseguire una ottimale gestione ittica è necessario essere muniti oltre della licenza di pesca, di un tesserino.
Detto tesserino, rilasciato a titolo gratuito per il primo anno, che avrà validità di un anno solare, potrà essere ritirato presso il comune di Barberino di Mugello, le Associazioni dei pescatori e nei principali esercizi commerciali della zona.
*ART. 4
              Manifestazioni non agonistiche*​ Previa richiesta al comune di Barberino di Mugello delle Associazioni piscatorie interessate sono consentiti raduni sportivi che non risultino di valore agonistico.
*ART. 5
              Specie soggette a limite di cattura e a misura minima.*​ Le specie pescabili sono quelle di cui all'art. 20 della Legge Regionale 25 del 1984. In aggiunta sono stabilite le seguenti disposizioni :
a) Non possono essere catturati esemplari di luccio inferiori a 70 cm, né esemplari di persico reale inferiori a 25 centimetri.
b) Alla fine della giornata di pesca dovranno essere rilasciati tutti gli esemplari della specie tinca; potranno essere trattenuti complessivamente solo due esemplari fra le seguenti specie : luccio, persico trota, persico reale, carpa, barbo, trota, ma con il limite di un solo esemplare per la specie luccio. 
*ART. 7
              Zone di esercizio della pesca*​ Ai fini di una razionale gestione degli ambienti acquatici, è consentito l'esercizio della pesca a terra, nelle zone contraddistinte nella relativa cartografia. Altresì, è consentita la pesca con uso di ciambella, nelle aree dell'invaso prospicienti le zone di pesca fino a una distanza di non oltre 50 metri dalla sponda.
Con imbarcazioni a remi o con motore elettrico è consentita la pesca per l'intero invaso purchè non in contrasto con le altre attività ivi presenti.
*ART. 8
              Norme finali*​ Per quanto non previsto nel presente regolamento si applicano le disposizioni di cui alla L.R. 25 del 1984.​


----------



## sandmagic (18. August 2006)

*AW: Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana*

Wie gesagt, ich kann leider kein italienisch#c . Kannst Du mir vielleicht in groben Zügen übersetzten was da steht?
Danke! Gruß


----------



## drogba (18. August 2006)

*AW: Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana*

wenn du den krempel bei google translation tool einfügst kanste den auch auf english un deutsch haben !teilwiese mit übersetz fehlren aber dann muss ich das nich alles auf deutsch schreiben.ein kleiner ratschlag noch zu paragraf 2 dort steht es sei verboten mit lebenden köfi zu fischen aber stör dich nich an den gesetzen nur wir deutschen sind so pingelich ich wetter fast die hälfte der dort lebenden hält sich nich drann un es stört auch keinen dort ob du mit l.köfi angelst oder ohne angelnschein


----------



## sandmagic (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bilancino/ Lago di Toskana*

Hallo! Bin wieder zurück. Zur vollständigen Dokumentation:
Ich war leider nur ein mal dort angeln.  Habe einen Schwarzbarsch gefangen, ca.500g. Jetzt weiß ich warum die Leute so scharf auf die Viecher sind! Der hat gekämpft wie Hölle! Hab nachts noch einen Großen von bestimmt von 5Pfd im flachen Wasser gesehen. Hab ihn aber nicht an den Spinner bekommen. 
Außerdem hab ich noch einen ca.6Pfd schweren Karpfen auf Tigernüsse gefangen. War also ganz ok.
Die Ferienkarte gabs im Municipal, dem Bürgeramt des Bezirks für 11€ bekommen. Außerdem musste ich noch zum Postamt um einen Wisch zum Angelverband zu schicken.
Bei weiteren Fragen schickt einfach eine PN
Gruß

Holger


----------

